# Well Pressure Switch Location



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I just had my in well pressure tank replaced last week with a free standing one that is in the house. The well is about 75 feet from the house. They did move the pressure switch to were the pressure tank was.

I am not sure about your pump, but with mine they just took one leg off the breaker, rerouted it to the pressure switch and back to the breaker.

I asked my brother in law about this (journeyman electrician) and he said that is an exceptable way to do it.


----------



## lilh2o3 (Jan 19, 2009)

If you do not move the preasure switch with the tank the switch will turn on and off while the pump cycles. This could start a fire or kill the pump in a short time. max didtance should be only 10'.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If you can leave the 6 gallon tank at the well, you can add any size pressure tank anywhere in the system and not have any problems with the pressure switch being at the well. . If you remove the 6 gallon tank, you'll need to move the pressure switch to fairly close to the new tank.

If you leave the pressure switch at the well, and the tank is more than 10' or so away, when the pump starts it'll cause a pressure surge until the water gets moving in the line. This pressure surge will very likely cause the pressure switch to turn the pump off. Then back on again. Then back off again. 

I doubt that the pump would last a month this way. 

Rob


----------



## Porky (Feb 5, 2009)

*Pressure Switch*

The pressure switch always needs to be near the tank. 

If you are using a 5 gallon tank you may want to install a "Cycle Stop Valve" between the pump and the tank to prevent the pump from cycling.


----------

